# Help! How much premade raw for my puppy? Feeding calculators, body weight %s, etc...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Do the mixes include fruit and vegetables? That could account for the difference - or they could use a different balance of meat/fat, or different protein sources that have higher/lower calorific values. I would go with what the manufacturer suggests, erring on the low side of their reccommendations (they are trying to sell you more, after all!), and keep an eye on her ribs and waist line. When my two were pups they had ravenous phases, when they were in a growth spurt, and not so hungry phases, so I varied quantities accordingly. Guidelines are just that - guidelines - feeling her ribs and regular weighing will quickly tell you whether she is gaining weight too fast.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot.  I also was told the '2% of projected adult weight' thing. That definitely puts me on the lower end of the spectrum and matches the other 2 websites calculations closer than my NV manufacturer website which, like you said, wants me buyin' more!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't use percent body weight calculations. They are inherently flawed.

Find how many calories are in a cup or pound of the premade raw, compare to your dog's caloric needs, and then there is no guessing how much she needs.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I feed 2% of ideal _adult_body weight and adjust accordingly. This is a lot easier than counting calories. Especially when it comes to raw, because variety is so important, and calories vary depending on the protein. It all works out.  This can be done for puppies as well as adults.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Does 390 kcal seem like a lot for a 7-lb puppy?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*raw food*

While I do not feed the premade raw (I just make it up myself)... my S.poo has consistently eaten about 4% of his current weight from months 8-15. I do weigh out the lbs. and ounces, but I only make up about a week of food at a time. Since he gets bathed weekly, I use that time to re-evaluate his weight (when he is wet and I can see his waist and stuff). If he is looking a bit thin, I up it. If he is looking pudgy, I lower it. He is now 15 months, and I really only vary by about 2oz. My cavaliers are about 15lbs (full grown) and eat about 5-7oz daily depending on what we are feeding. 

Just weigh and visually evaluate regularly, and you should be fine.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I think I finally figured this out - thanks for the help guys. 3 days per week I will substitute a whole raw chicken wing for one of her meals; they are pretty big and I estimate them to be about 100 kcal. It works in perfect w her NV premade eating regime 

Finally worked up the courage to feed raw meaty bones! As vegetarian most of my life I was slightly traumatized, but I know it's best for my baby. I feed her in the crate which has a removable plastic bottom for easy clean-up. Bonus: VERY positive association w/ crate!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

